

The Upshot: Where The New York Times Is Redesigning News - zbravo
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3040817/the-upshot-where-the-new-york-times-is-redesigning-news

======
ljsocal
interesting that he cites the rent/own calculator as the product of the Upshot
team...that calculator was published several years ago.

